# Wyman’s Wild Blueberry Juice?



## Chateau Joe (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw this 100% juice in Sams Club the other day. Has anyone made wine from this juice? It looked like it might be good.

Does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2009)

I made a blueberry Melomel (Mead) using this and frozen Wymans blueberries which came out awesome. 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3493


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2009)

Not a bad idea. I have bought 100% pure juice from Coatca as well as Sam's. 
I make 6 gallons at a time so, get enough for 6 gallons. Save at least 1/2 gallon for a f-pac. Most juices are in the 1.060 range so you need to add sugar to bring it to 1.085ish NOT higher. Add yeast and you are on your way.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2009)

Chateau, since you are in New york, have you ever thought about going to Walkers fruit farm and getting their juice, I hear that it is excellent!
http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Chateau, since you are in New york, have you ever thought about going to Walkers fruit farm and getting their juice, I hear that it is excellent!
> http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/



All the time Wade!  I just finished a Niagara and a Delaware that I bought from them. The problem though is that I live about 6 hours from them so I get all their juice shipped to me. At $20 per pail for shipping it gets expensive. 

I know that Walkers has blueberry juice but I thought "what the hey, lets try something new". I might even blend it with a Niagara just for fun.  One of the best parts of wine making is experimentation::


----------



## Chateau Joe (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey there. Just a quick update. I made 3 gallons of wine from the Wymans and it came out great. I set aside a half gallon for an f-pack and that seems to work really well. It needs to age much more but my friends say it tastes just like drinking a blueberry pie.


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2009)

COOL!
Now look for more 100% juice at Costco and Sams. I just bottled Orango Mango that I got from Costco.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 2, 2009)

*cj*

the best part of wine making is experimenting or thinking outside the box


----------



## donnaclif (Sep 4, 2009)

no never really tried wine from Wild Blueberry Juice... anybody has a recipe for it?


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2009)

6 gallons of juice
ck acid level
Add sugar to 1.085
Pectic enzyme
Cote des Blancs yeast
Yeast nutrient
Bentonite


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2009)

Id add yeast energizer in there also as blueberries and cranberries produce a chemical that hinders fermentation so these 2 wines need all the help they can get, some ferment very easy but ome can really drag forever.


----------

